# Acer H6500 Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Acer H6500 DLP*








0.65" DarkChip™ 2 DMD DLP Projector


DLP™ Display Technology
2100 ANSI Lumens
1920 x 1080 Native Resolution
16:9 Native Aspect Ratio
10000:1 Contrast Ratio
5.6 lbs

*Resolution*

Native:
1,920 x 1,080 (1080p)​Maximum:
1,600 x 1,200 (UXGA)
1,920 x 1,080 (1080p)​
*Video Compatibility*

NTSC (3.58/4.43)
PAL (B/D/G/H/I/M/N)
SECAM (B/D/G/K/K1/L)
HDTV (720p, 1080i, 1080p)
EDTV (480p, 576p)
SDTV (480i, 576i)​
*Aspect Ratio*

Native:
16:9
Supported:
4:3​
*Contrast Ratio*

10,000:1​
*Brightness*

2,100 ANSI Lumens (Standard)
1,680 ANSI Lumens (ECO)​
*Projection Lens*

F = 2.55 ~ 2.85, f = 22.41mm ~ 26.82mm
1:1.2 Manual Zoom and Manual Focus​
*Screen Size*

38" (96cm) ~ 300" (762cm)​
*Lamp Type/Life*

Osram 240 W user replaceable P-VIP lamp
3,500 Hours (Standard), 5,000 Hours (ECO), 6,000 Hours (ExtremeEco)*

*6,000 Hours Lamp Life is based on an average usage cycle of 45 minutes ECO mode plus 75 minutes ExtremeEco (30% lamp power) mode​
*Weight* 

5.6 lbs (2.54 Kg)​
*Dimensions*

269 x 206 x 84 mm (10.6" x 8.1" x 3.3")​
*Noise Level*

35 dBA (Standard mode)
31 dBA (ECO mode)​
*Inputs*

Input:
Analog RGB/Component Video (D-sub) x 1
Composite Video (RCA) x 1
Component (3 RCA) x 1
HDMI (Video, Audio, HDCP) x 2​
*Other Features*

Dynamic Black™ (Lamp)
Low Noise Level
Acer ColorBoost Technology
Acer ColorBoost II Technology
Acer ColorBoost II+ Technology
Acer SmartFormat Technology 
Acer EcoProjection Technology (ExtremeECO)
ColorSafe II
Empowering Key
Acer eTimer Management
Acer eView Management
Wall-Color Compensation
Acer ePower Management
High Altitude Mode
Acer Top-Loading Lamp Design
Installation Menu
Digital Connectivity - HDMI™
Multi-PC Connectivity (HDMI)
Instant Pack 
Auto Shutdown
Quick Start 
Quick Detection
SmartDetection
PIN Security
Digital Zoom and Pan
Full HD 1080p
ECO Mode
ExtremeECO
15° Vertical Keystone Correction
PIP
Dust Filter (Optional)
Closed Captioning
Instant Resume
True 24p​
PJCentral Review
Art's Review
PJCentral Calculator


----------

